# Clothes Show Live



## uh_oh_disco (Nov 12, 2008)

Is anybody going to the clothes show in Birmingham this December? I'll be there on the 10th; which parts are you most looking forward to? Been before?


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Nov 13, 2008)

i usually go every year, havent bought my ticket yet but i will probably be going this year too! i love the live show and the hair and makeup


----------

